# 7D - Auto Focus and high noise problem - Can Canon fix my Grey product?



## DiSnapper (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi experts,

I live in India and have a Canon 7D which I bought in Grey. Recently I have noticed that my camera does not product sharp images (out of focus) even with a 70-200 2.8 ii with IS on. To add to that images have lot of grain even at ISO 100. I know that 7D have the issue with Autofocus and high noise. Can Canon fix these issues? if yes then how much will they charge. Or is it better to get a better camera like 5D mark 3 or 70D?

Thanks,
Naveen


----------



## FEBS (Jul 14, 2014)

Did you afma your lens on this 7D body. This will help a lot for AF. However the 5D3 has a much better AF system compared to the 7D. My keepers rate due to AF is much higher on the 5D3 then on the 7D, even after I have both afma my 70-200.

I also see regular noise on dark and light colour, even on low iso on the 7D. This is not the case on the 5D3. However, that noise is easily to remove even by lightroom. So that's not a big problem. Max noise level I use on the 7D is 1600, on the 5D3 is 6400. And even then I have the impression that the 5D3 is easier to clean-up the noise in Post Processing. So there is a difference of at least 2 stops on noise for the 7D compared to the 5D3. 

For those reasons, I rarely use my 7D anymore. The only main advantage between the 7D and the 5D3 is the higher fps (8 to 6fps for the 5D3). While I mostly do sport and wildlife, that's the reason I recently bought the 1Dx.

I don't know how big your problems are with your 7D, but noise in smooth colours and AF compared to the 5D3 can't be solved by canon, cause this is dependant on the 7D itself. How ever, please do post an example with exif info to see if your remarks are really caused by the 7D.

Francois


----------



## pato (Jul 14, 2014)

Do you have sample pictures of out of focus high noise pictures?


----------



## chasinglight (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't think the 7D likes 70-200 lenses for some reason...my 70-200 had a terrible keeper rate on the 7D due to AF issues even after several rounds of AFMA with focal. The same 70-200 performed near flawlessly on the t2i when I had it and currently I do not have any issues with the 6D. By contrast I never had issues with 15-85 or 100-400 on the 7D.


----------



## Lightmaster (Jul 14, 2014)

chasinglight said:


> I don't think the 7D likes 70-200 lenses for some reason...my 70-200 had a terrible keeper rate on the 7D due to AF issues even after several rounds of AFMA with focal.



and you can make that assumption from one copy?
that´s bold...


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi chasinglight. 
I think you must have had THE bad copy of 70-200! My 70-200 f2.8 is stunning on my 7D, it is even pretty darn good as a 140-400 f5.6 with the 2xIII on it. It has a repeatable AFMA with FoCal, 0,0,-1 and with each increment being only a fraction of the DOF (do I recall it is 1/16 of the DOF) I recon 0,0,-1 is repeatable, at least close enough for me, it well exceeds my capabilities!

Cheers Graham.



chasinglight said:


> I don't think the 7D likes 70-200 lenses for some reason...my 70-200 had a terrible keeper rate on the 7D due to AF issues even after several rounds of AFMA with focal. The same 70-200 performed near flawlessly on the t2i when I had it and currently I do not have any issues with the 6D. By contrast I never had issues with 15-85 or 100-400 on the 7D.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 15, 2014)

7D images do have a grainy look, starting at about ISO 800. I reprocessed mine with Lightroom 4/5 and they look a lot better.


Try using live view with live autofocus and a sturdy tripod at a reasonable range, say 10M. If the image is sharp, then either the lens or the body or both can benefit from adjustment.


Canon India probably has their own policy regarding gray market. Canon USA repairs them, and even seems to honor the warranty. Each country is different, so call and ask. I'm not even certain that they can tell where it was sold.


My 7D was fine with all my Canon lenses, no issues there. At the time, I had a 70-200mm f/4 L IS which was wonderful.


----------



## MichaelHodges (Jul 15, 2014)

DiSnapper said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I live in India and have a Canon 7D which I bought in Grey. Recently I have noticed that my camera does not product sharp images (out of focus) even with a 70-200 2.8 ii with IS on. To add to that images have lot of grain even at ISO 100. I know that 7D have the issue with Autofocus and high noise. Can Canon fix these issues? if yes then how much will they charge. Or is it better to get a better camera like 5D mark 3 or 70D?
> 
> ...



Can you post samples?

My 7D didn't work well with L telephotos. All of my lenses function perfectly on other camera bodies.


----------



## mkeschinger (Jul 24, 2014)

I would check to see if they did any micro adjustments. Make sure the lens is attached. I had the same problem when I bought mine used. Cleared the settings and it was MUCH better.
If not, A hard reset(Removing both batteries for about 15 minutes) and it was awesome. And that was with a 70-200 f4 non IS.
Best of luck!
The pic attached was hand held with the 70-200 f4 non is.
It can be done.


----------

